# New Years Resolutions?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you made one yet? Are you willing to post it?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

my resolution is to use less toxic chemicals when cleaning my home, i have already started taking steps to achieve this goal.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I know this one is said a lot, but mine is to take better care of myself for a change, by eating clean again and exercising. Ever since I have become a SAHM in 1996 I have taken care of everyone elses needs and let mine totally slide. Needless to say I have gained almost 100 lbs  This coming from the girl who NEVER left the house without makeup and hair done and dressed to the T. I see photos of myself and I don't even recognize "me" anymore. I look like crap and feel like it too most days! So it's time, 40 snuck up on me and boy did it knock me on my rump! I am almost finished with grad school and just waiting a few more years until my youngest are older to start getting back into the corporate world. I miss working in the Real estate and banking biz! hopefully by then it will have rebounded and be good again.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i say this every year but will say it again... 
exercise more , eat healthier, and brush dolce's hair two times a day no matter what !


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to lose about 20 lbs, start running again (I was getting up every-other morning and running 4-5 miles until it got too cold....HATE being cold).

I also want to get back into showing with Malayah, Triniti, and hopefully one of my pups.

Of course, getting a better routine at cleaning house and cooking would be nice too!

Debbie, I have been making my own cleaners for years now and have some recipes if you would like.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 2 - but I am gonna post 1 here.

I am going to try and take a video of Milo and/or my other 2 dogs every single day of 2011 and post it on youtube - will I succeed? I dunno but I will try!

It would be so amazing to have all those video's of them through out the year!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ladies, you are ALL so inspiring! :chili::chili: I wish you success and look forward to hearing how things are going!:thumbsup: I would challenge you to find someone to check in w/and be responsible to---who will help encourage you in these desires---that really helps me!
I am still thinking seriously about where to make changes---so many avenues :smilie_ tischkante: but I want to just choose one thing to work on---then I will post it before Jan. lst. I want to come up w/a plan that will help me too. All ideas appreciated!:wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I know one of my resolutions is to finish decorating our house--we've lived there over a year and a lot of the rooms don't have a single picture on the wall or curtains or anything. So I want to do about one room a month.

I also want to spend more time with Dora, exercise more, and bake more, but I don't have specific goals associated with those yet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan Dora---slow and steady wins the race!:yes:
When I was in high school I made 3 resolutions and kept them for one entire year religiously! I only remember today what one of those resolutions (out of the 3) was.:brownbag:
When I got married I promised my husband I would run w/him every day for one year--I did it religiously---then at day 366 I quit! I hate running! I did it again after the birth of my 2nd daughter. It also worked then too---but I eventually quit.:smilie_tischkante:
I guess it is a good thing I never smoked!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> When I got married I promised my husband I would run w/him every day for one year--I did it religiously---then at day 366 I quit! I hate running! I did it again after the birth of my 2nd daughter. It also worked then too---but I eventually quit.:smilie_tischkante:
> I guess it is a good thing I never smoked!:HistericalSmiley:


That's hilarious!! Can't say you didn't follow through on that promise! :HistericalSmiley: My husband is going to get in shape this year--I'm skipping the gym part but I'm sure I will be dieting just by eating whatever healthier thing he fixes for dinner--so I'm hoping I'll lose just a couple of pounds through a shared diet. :innocent: He keeps telling me I will, I keep telling him I'll just stop for milkshakes on teh way home from work. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I took the first step! I joined a brand new gym today! And tonight after everyone is in bed. I'm sitting down with my book Body for Life and reading it from cover to cover.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I never make New Year resolutions. That way, I don't have to be disappointed in myself if ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I took the first step! I joined a brand new gym today! And tonight after everyone is in bed. I'm sitting down with my book Body for Life and reading it from cover to cover.


WTG Laura!!! You are getting an early start! Let me know what you learn. I am at the age where one really needs a new body. :new_shocked: Do you think it is too late for me to start?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I took the first step! I joined a brand new gym today! And tonight after everyone is in bed. I'm sitting down with my book Body for Life and reading it from cover to cover.


WTG Laura! :aktion033::aktion033:




edelweiss said:


> WTG Laura!!! You are getting an early start! Let me know what you learn. I am at the age where one really needs a new body. :new_shocked: Do you think it is too late for me to start?


Sandi i don't think it's ever too late to start!  My husband always asks me if i want or need anything when he goes to the store and my answer is always the same, if he can find me a new body i'll take one.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sandi, it's never to late to start!!! I highly recommend BFL by Bill Phillips. I followed it by the book back in 2001/2002 and lost nearly 65 lbs in 6 months. I never felt better in my life! Bill has another site called transformation.com also bodyforlife.com i am going to incorporate this, along with the Primal Blue Print. It's all about clean, healthy eating. Nothing is forbidden, but of course common sense and everything in moderation. I know what to do and how to do it. I just have to be in that frame of mind. I've found unless you have that mindset to do it, no matter what you know. You won't do it. I'm finally back in that mindset. I'm also one of those obsessive about keeping track of everything. I have to see it on paper. Oh and the scale is not your friend, lol I try to keep it out of site. Another site I use is fitday.com LOVE it. Keeps everything right there for you. Also Pam Brown is my hero! While I dont want to be a body builder. She completely transformed herself back when I discovered her in 2001. Her before pics show that anyone can do it!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I meant to add Pams website. This is new and I haven't checked it out yet. Pam Brown, pam brown, fitness, Fitness, bodybuilding, Bodybuilding, colorado, Colorado, jim brown, Jim Brown, nutrition, Nutrition, customized physiques, Customized Physiques trainer, Trainer, training, Training, Discovery Health Channel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My issue is more loss of body tone! I do have a treadmill back in Greece but find it boring. I will look at these sites after tomorrow. My daughter is leaving for the UK in the AM and I need to help her get ready. Will send any ???? later!
Thanks Laura.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My resolution is to stay the course:

Book:

Amazon.com: The Primal Blueprint: Reprogram your genes for effortless weight loss, vibrant health, and boundless energy (9780982207703): Mark Sisson: Books


Blog:
Primal Blueprint 101 | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats my issue too , im actually ok with my 151 lbs but after four kids and being over 35 has really messed with my muscle tone. i need to tone but i hvnt been to the gym in months , n because i lost a few pounds i feel soft :angry: any help w toning?


edelweiss said:


> My issue is more loss of body tone! I do have a treadmill back in Greece but find it boring. I will look at these sites after tomorrow. My daughter is leaving for the UK in the AM and I need to help her get ready. Will send any ???? later!
> Thanks Laura.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> thats my issue too , im actually ok with my 151 lbs but after four kids and being over 35 has really messed with my muscle tone. i need to tone but i hvnt been to the gym in months , n because i lost a few pounds i feel soft :angry: any help w toning?



Free fitness e-book based on The Primal Blueprint plan:

Primal Blueprint Fitness | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u much !!!


Nikki's Mom said:


> Free fitness e-book based on The Primal Blueprint plan:
> 
> Primal Blueprint Fitness | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a lot, first to be a better person, next is to get throught these night sweats, and I am going to start weight watchers and lose 25-35 lbs....maybe we can start our own group and encourage each other??!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

With BFL you don't even gave to set foot in a gym. I bought 3,5,10 lb dumb bells to start off with and a stop watch. I did all this in my livingroom every morning. Working with free weights is actually better than with a machine, as you are also strengthening your core muscles. My first week following the workout on BFL I actually did them without weights, so I could familiarize and do the movements in correct form. For my upper body I used the 3,5 lb DBs after a few weeks I had to increase the weight to the 5lbs as the resistance was to easy. Lower body I started with the 5's and slowly worked up to the 10, and eventually 20s. You can check out the book at your local library too. Follow it by the book for 12 weeks, you will see a big difference. 80% of BFL is eating clean based on a 40/40/20 ratio and 5-6 mini meals per day. Basically you are eating every 3 hours, never going more than 4 hours with a meal and no more than 250-350 calories and try to balance the carb/protein together. Myoplex light was the only supplement that I ever used. It's a high quality protein and I would toss in a banana or blueberries and blend.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL y'all excuse the typos and all in my last post. I'm on my iPhone, typing with one finger along with a wiggly dog sitting on my belly trying to lick my face.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy wow...there's some inspiration here!!!! Love all the positive motivations and wish everyone good success with their goals!!! Nothing sounds unreasonable/undoable either - I KNOW you will all SUCCEED!!!!!

My own is to eat healthier to feel better - giving up sugar again in all its forms*(white flour, potatoes, etc). It seems to really sap my energy. I have already started a couple of days ago by looking for recipes... and went to the market tonight to buy stuff to make Dr. Oz's green drink in the morning *supposed to boost your energy and help burn fat* : Dr. Oz's Green Drink | The Dr. Oz Show (hope it's not too gross  lol or that's one thing that won't stick )

*except natural low glycemic coconut sugar in small amounts


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, I have decided to give a conscious effort toward being a better listener and not being so defensive. I want to "not interrupt" and to focus better on what is being said, to really understand the meaning of the person who is attempting to express some idea or thought. I want to make a list of questions to ask to help me in understanding what the person is really saying. I often attach meaning to that person's ideas by something in my own life. I want to learn to let it stand for what it is. 
Listening is an art at which I want to become better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Okay, I have decided to give a conscious effort toward being a better listener and not being so defensive. I want to "not interrupt" and to focus better on what is being said, to really understand the meaning of the person who is attempting to express some idea or thought. I want to make a list of questions to ask to help me in understanding what the person is really saying. I often attach meaning to that person's ideas by something in my own life. I want to learn to let it stand for what it is.
> Listening is an art at which I want to become better!


I like this, Sandi. I was kind of thinking somewhat on the same wave length.

Could you explain though what you mean about not being so defensive? You've never struck me in that way. And, sometimes I think there is a need to be defensive, isn't there? 

I have tended not to make New Year resolutions ... only because I have tended to make the same resolution over and over. Usually about losing weight. And, I think that resolution has always set me back ... because I tend to be a perfectionist. If I don't do something to a tee ... then I have felt like it's not good enough. A long story, but, years ago when in college, I just had to have a 4.0 GPA. And, I did. But, that was was not a good thing. I always wanted to go back to college, but, I didn't ... because I had this need to keep a 4.0 GPA. Now, looking back, that is pretty sad.

So, if I work on anything this year ... it will be letting go of perfection issues. The funny thing is ... I am soooooo far from being perfect. Really, really I am. :yes:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I know this one is said a lot, but mine is to take better care of myself for a change, by eating clean again and exercising. Ever since I have become a SAHM in 1996 I have taken care of everyone elses needs and let mine totally slide. Needless to say I have gained almost 100 lbs  This coming from the girl who NEVER left the house without makeup and hair done and dressed to the T. I see photos of myself and I don't even recognize "me" anymore. I look like crap and feel like it too most days! So it's time, 40 snuck up on me and boy did it knock me on my rump! I am almost finished with grad school and just waiting a few more years until my youngest are older to start getting back into the corporate world. I miss working in the Real estate and banking biz! hopefully by then it will have rebounded and be good again.


Laura, you can do it ... and, you will! :tender: I know. I lost 101 pounds on WW several years ago. 

Yep. The same thing had happened to me ... always taking care of everyone else ... and, not myself. And, then I knew I had to take care of myself first ... in order to be there for others.

Please try and take the weight off slowly ... in order for it to stay off. It sounds as if you are already off to a wonderful start though. I wish you the greatest success. Yes! You can do it ... and, you will! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I like this, Sandi. I was kind of thinking somewhat on the same wave length.
> 
> Could you explain though what you mean about not being so defensive? You've never struck me in that way. And, sometimes I think there is a need to be defensive, isn't there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Snowball Pie's Mommi said:
> 
> 
> > I like this, Sandi. I was kind of thinking somewhat on the same wave length.
> ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i understand what u mean ,, i so got that right now!


edelweiss said:


> Snowball Pie's Mommi said:
> 
> 
> > I like this, Sandi. I was kind of thinking somewhat on the same wave length.
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My New Year's resolutions are to get more sleep and to reward myself for my accomplishments. When I feel rested I eat better, have more energy to manage my time better and stay more focused on completing tasks, all of which helps me to create less personal stress, and helps me to be more proactive and far less reactive. The big step toward finding more sleep time means less computer time and the rewards will be hopefully having time to read more and get back to the needlework crafts that I love so much.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> My New Year's resolutions are to get more sleep and to reward myself for my accomplishments. When I feel rested I eat better, have more energy to manage my time better and stay more focused on completing tasks, all of which helps me to create less personal stress, and helps me to be more proactive and far less reactive. *The big step toward finding more sleep time means less computer time* and the rewards will be hopefully having time to read more and get back to the needlework crafts that I love so much.


*GASP!* Surely you don't mean less SM!! Now we just can't have that.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Loose weight and be a better driver. New Car, new start.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I have thought long and hard about my New Year's resolution. I always seem to break them after about a week or two so some years, I don't even bother making any. :blush: I want this year to be different though. I decided that I really want to become a better person. I want to be kinder, more forgiving and more accepting of others. Life is too short and can change on a dime. As the saying goes "here today, gone tomorrow". I think we are all guilty of being in a hurry whether it's at the gas station, food store, restaurants, or any other place and maybe we forget to say hello to the cashier or thank you to the teenaged bagger at the grocery store. Sometimes, I stop and find myself thinking that maybe the reason the cashier looks miserable is because she is dealing with a death in her family or a sick family member and a pleasant word or two would cheer them up a bit. We never know what lies behind a face, the troubles or burdens they are carrying with them. A kind word and a smile doesn't cost a dime, but it sure does go a long way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lori said:


> I have thought long and hard about my New Year's resolution. I always seem to break them after about a week or two so some years, I don't even bother making any. :blush: I want this year to be different though. I decided that I really want to become a better person. I want to be kinder, more forgiving and more accepting of others. Life is too short and can change on a dime. As the saying goes "here today, gone tomorrow". I think we are all guilty of being in a hurry whether it's at the gas station, food store, restaurants, or any other place and maybe we forget to say hello to the cashier or thank you to the teenaged bagger at the grocery store. Sometimes, I stop and find myself thinking that maybe the reason the cashier looks miserable is because she is dealing with a death in her family or a sick family member and a pleasant word or two would cheer them up a bit. We never know what lies behind a face, the troubles or burdens they are carrying with them. A kind word and a smile doesn't cost a dime, but it sure does go a long way.


This is a wonderful resolution. And, so true about how we don't know what is really going on when someone looks miserable, such as a cashier or teenaged bagger, or someone else. Just taking a minute to tell the cashier or bagger how much they are appreciated can help make their day.


----------

